# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Samsung] Samsung le32s81b δεν ανοιγει

## JOUN

Καλησπερα
Εχω την Samsung LE32S81B  η οποια δεν ανοιγει καθολου.Μου αναβει το stand by και μετα δεν κανει τιποτα.Ουτε απο το μπουτον της ανταποκρινεται ουτε φυσικα απο το τηλεχειριστηριο.
Δεν αναβει ουτε για μισο δευτερολεπτο ουτε αναβοσβηνει το stand by οπως κανει κανονικα,τιποτα..
Οι πυκνωτες στο τροφοδοτικο ειναι ενταξει.
Εχει κανενας καμμια ιδεα;

Εχω βρει το σχηματικο αλλα ειναι μισο τουλαχιστον στο τροφοδοτικο που μ'ενδιαφερει.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

πυκνωτές  στα  οπτοκάπλερ  δες  και  βγάλτο  στον  αέρα το   τροφοδοτικό  βραχυκύκλωσε το  πιν  ......   με  γείωση  να  ξεκινήσει  για  να  δείς  ποιά  τάση  έχεις  χαμένη
  πυκνωτές  47uf και  κάτω  όλους  αλλαγή

----------

vp74 (18-07-14)

----------


## UV.

δες στον μαύρο κονέκτορα δεξιά το πιν 1 ή 2 λέει ON OFF αν πηγαίνει σε optocupler μέσω ενός τρανζίστορ είναι το ΟΝ/OFF στο τροφοδοτικό
δώσε σε αυτό το πιν +5V από τα +5VSB 
και αν όλα καλά μέχρι εκεί θα ξεκινήσει το τροφοδοτικό

----------

vp74 (18-07-14)

----------


## UV.

το πιν 2 είναι και θέλει GND για OFF
με βάση το σχέδιο σου παίρνει την τάση A5V από το πιν 4 για να γίνει ΟΝ
το Q104 το κρατά σε OFF κατάσταση θέτωντας το πιν 2 στο GND

----------


## JOUN

> πυκνωτές  47uf και  κάτω  όλους  αλλαγή


Τους εχω ελεγξει με ESR meter και ειναι ενταξει.Για τα υπολοιπα που μου ειπατε θα τα ελεγξω και θα ενημερωσω αυριο.
Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια.

----------


## JOUN

Λοιπον. Τελικα το πιν 1 ειναι το ON OFF Το μοναδικο σημειο που εχω 5,2V ειναι το πιν 3 που ειναι το standby αρα δεν γινεται να δωσω 5V απο εκει σωστα;
Να δοκιμασω να του δωσω απο εξωτερικο τροφοδοτικο;

----------


## JOUN

Του εδωσα απο τροφοδοτικο,ξεκιναει, αλλα  μου τα λεει περιεργα..
Στην μαυρη φισα αντι για 12 εχω 10 V και στην ασπρη που παει στο ινβερτερ αντι για 24 εχω 20V.

----------


## UV.

Γιώργο σε αυτόν τον μαύρο κονέκτορα πρέπει φυσιολογικά να έχεις και τις υπόλοιπες τάσεις που σου έχω σε κύκλο στις αντίστοιχες ομάδες πιν
τι μετράς σε αυτές;

δεν χρειάζεσαι εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό για το ON/OFF το πιν 3 (όπως λες εσύ) με τα +5VSB είναι γι αυτήν την δουλειά

----------


## UV.

Πες μας επίσης αν οι μετρήσεις σου είναι με το τροφοδοτικό μόνο του ή συνδεμένο
Καλύτερα να το δουλεύεις μόνο του!

----------


## JOUN

Μαλλον εχω αλλο σχεδιο..Ο κονεκτορας στο σχεδιο ειναι ο CN101 ο δικος μου ειναι ο CNM 801.Παντως ειναι παραπλησιο.Αυτο που βλεπω(εχοντας δωσει 5V απο το πιν 3 στο πιν 1) ειναι οτι οι τασεις ειναι "πεσμενες".Οπου εχει το σχεδιο 12 εγω εχω 10 και στον αλλο κονεκτορα που παει στον ινβερτερ αντι για 24 εχω 20V.

----------


## UV.

> οι τασεις ειναι "πεσμενες".Οπου εχει το σχεδιο 12 εγω εχω 10 και στον αλλο κονεκτορα που παει στον ινβερτερ αντι για 24 εχω 20V.


Έστω και παραπλήσιο νομίζω μπορούμε να κάνουμε δουλειά
δεν είπες τι γίνεται με τις άλλες τάσεις στον κονέκτορα που δίχνει ότι είναι διαφορετικές (από άλλο κύκλωμα)
Ο Νίκος νομίζω ότι σου είπε την λύση αλλά δεν το ολοκλήρωσε!
Το σύμπτωμα που έχεις οδηγεί εκεί ακριβώς
το πιο πιθανό να είναι στο οπτοκάπλερ των +5V Β5V *(όχι των +5VSB)* εκεί που με αθρoιστές κάνει μονίτοριγκ όλες τις τάσεις
ψάξε για ένα πυκνωτή όπως σου έχω στο σχέδιο

----------


## UV.

Βάλε μια φωτό της πλακέτας από κάτω για reverse engineering :Biggrin:

----------


## JOUN

Δες τις φωτο,Ο πυκνωτης που δεχνεις ειναι αυτος που σημαδεψα.Τον εβγαλα για να τον μετρησω αλλα πεταχτηκε απο την τσιμπιδα..Τον αλλαξα με εναν αλλον (προφανως μεγαλυτερης τασης) που εδειχνε 8.5μF.Δεν ξερω τι τιμη ειχε ο δικος του παντως το αποτελεσμα ειναι οτι εχω τις ιδιες χαμηλες τασεις με πριν:10V αντι για 12 και 20 αντι για 24.

H ζενερ που ειναι παραλληλα ο πυκνωτης ειναι η ΚΙΑ431Α

----------


## UV.

Δεν είπες ακόμα τι συμβαίνει με τις άλλες τάσεις που ρώτησα
αυτό που άλλαξες είναι από το οπτοκάπλερ των 5V;
να ξέρεις ότι σε αυτά τα ρέφερενς τα ρυθμίζουν (με τα περιμετρικά αντιστασάκια) ώστε να έχουν περίπου 2,5V και 2,5V στο οπτοκάπλερ και «ισοροπεί» στην τάση που θέλεις στην έξοδο
Για κάποιο λόγο έχεις υπερδιέργερση του οπτοκάπλερ με αποτέλεσμα χαμηλές τάσεις στην έξοδο!

δύσκολο αν έχει SMD να χαλάσει μιλάμε αν έχει ηλεκτρολυτικό και έχει διαρροή
αυτό που άλλαξες σε ποιό οπτοκάπλερ είναι;

----------


## vp74

Δεν έχεις κάτι να χάσεις αν το δοκιμάσεις...


Το psu δεν είναι ίδιο αλλά έχει την βλάβη σου από άλλo model samsung. Μπορεί να στρώσει.

----------


## UV.

Ο πυκνωτής που άλλαξες είναι συνδεμένος μεταξύ ρέφερενς και κάθοδο όχι αυτός που είπα (φαίνεται σαν να μην έχει)
1. Ακόμη δεν μας είπες τι γίνεται με τις υπόλοιπες τάσεις
2. μπορεί να φταίει και το 431 
πατέντα: βάλε ένα τρίμερ 100Κ παράλληλα στην RM853 και μίκρινε την θα πρέπει να ανέβουν οι τάσεις δες το σχήμα

----------


## UV.

Ο κονέκτορας

----------


## JOUN

Νικο ευχαριστω που το ψαχνεις..Για τις τασεις που ρωτας νομιζω σου ειπα:Οπου πρεπει να εχει 12V εγω εχω 10 και αντι για 24 εχω 20V.
Θα δοκιμασω αυριο να αλλαξω τον πυκνωτη στο πρωτευων και να κανω την πατεντα που ειπες.
Ο πυκνωτης που αλλαξα(ο SMD ) νομιζω συνδεεται στo οπτοκαπλερ των 5V.Δεν εχω και το σχεδιο για να ειμαι σιγουρος.Παντως η ταση των 5V ειναι σωστη στις αλλες εχει προβλημα.

Απο το σχεδιο που ανεβασες τον κονεκτορα γιατι δεν το ανεβαζεις ολο ;

----------


## UV.

> Παντως η ταση των 5V ειναι σωστη στις αλλες εχει προβλημα.
> Απο το σχεδιο που ανεβασες τον κονεκτορα γιατι δεν το ανεβαζεις ολο ;


Γιώργο ποιά ταση των 5V ειναι σωστη; και οι δύο;

μπορώ να ανεβάσω pdf?

----------


## UV.

βάζω σε εικόνες

απίστευτο προσπαθώ να ανεβάσω png και δεν το κάνει!!!

κύριε διαχειριστάααααα τι γίνεται;

δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω 450Κ αρχείο;

----------


## UV.

είναι για πέταμα
και φυσικά ο διαχειριστής σφυρίζει αδιάφορα  :whistle: τα διαβάζει και δεν απαντά ποτέ  :Ψώνιο:

----------


## UV.



----------


## UV.

μου έβγαλε το λάδι 160Κ ...αίσχος

και φυσικά τροποποιούνται και δεν φαίνεται τίποτα  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:

----------


## JOUN

Νικο το σχεδιο που εβαλες μοιαζει πολυ με την πλακετα που εχω αλλα δεν ειναι 100% το ιδιο.Για παραδειγμα εχω οπτοκαπλερ 801S,802S και 804S ενω στο σχεδιο σου εχει μονο 802S και 803S..

----------


## UV.

Γιώργο τουλάχιστον είναι πολύ κοντινό έχει 4 οπτοκάπλερ με άλλη αρίθμηση
1. +5STB PC804S
2. ON/OFF PC801S
3. Τάσεις PC803S
4. Overvoltage Prot PC802S
Ο πυκνωτής που έχασες CM854 είναι 1nF
Τι μετράς στην κάθοδο του 431; έχεις στο «gate» 2,5V;

Το σχέδιο για να το δεις καθαρά

----------


## JOUN

Συμπτωματικα μετρησα την ταση στον πυκνωτη στο πρωτευων και εχει 386V!Απο που ηρθε αυτο;Συνηθως ειναι 310..

Στην καθοδο εχω 3.7 και στο reference 2.48.Καλα δεν ειναι;
Δεν εχασα  τον CB854 αλλα τον CB853 που λεει 224Κ.Αυτο ειναι 220 nF η οχι;

----------


## UV.

> Συμπτωματικα μετρησα την ταση στον πυκνωτη στο πρωτευων και εχει 386V!Απο που ηρθε αυτο;Συνηθως ειναι 310..


310V στην απλή ανόρθωση 
τα εξαρτήματα που είναι μπροστά κάνουν αυτήν την δουλειά!



> Δεν εχασα  τον CB854 αλλα τον CB853 που λεει 224Κ.Αυτο ειναι 220 nF η οχι;


ακόμη χειρώτερα και ναι 224=220nF και αν είναι αυτός που λες είναι στα +5VSTB *και σου είπα όχι σε αυτόν γιατί εκεί δεν έχεις πρόβλημα* αλλά στο PC803S *τα άλλα +5V* (βάσει του σχεδίου την αρίθμηση)  :Sneaky2:

----------


## UV.

Γιώργο κάνε κάτι
άλλαξε το ZDTM851 KIA431A θα έχεις πολλά ...κανιβάλισε κάποιο άλλο τροφοδοτικό!
αργείς πολύ  :Blink:

----------


## JOUN

> αργείς πολύ


Σορρυ αυτες τις μερες γινεται χαμος,τρεχω σε δεκα διαφορετικα πραγματα..Ολοι θελουν να γινει η δουλεια τους χθες..
Στο θεμα μας,εχω TL431 κανει;

Εχει και μια ζεστη στο εργαστηριο,αστα να πανε..

----------


## UV.

NAIAIAIAIAIAIAIAIAIAIAI

----------


## JOUN

Το αλλαξα αλλα παλι τα ιδια..Οι (λαθος)τασεις που μετραω δεν ειναι σταθερες,ανεβοκατεβαινουν συνεχεια.
Η ταση των 24 ξεκιναει απο 15 παει μεχρι 30 και μετα πεφτει μεχρι 0.5V

Η κοινη ψυκτρα των QM801 και QM802 ζεματαει! Ειναι η μοναδικη που καιει τοσο και δεδομενου οτι δεν εχει το τροφοδοτικο κανενα φορτιο,μηπως αυτο δειχνει κατι;

----------


## UV.

Αυτό τώρα που λες είναι πολύ διαφορετικό σύμπτωμα!
Άλλαξες τον ηλεκτρολυτικό που σου είπε ο VP74;

----------


## JOUN

Νικο τον εβγαλα,τον μετρησα και ειναι ενταξει..Εκανα και την πατεντα που μου ειπες με την αντισταση για να ανεβουν οι τασεις(δεν ειχα τριμερ και ετσι εβαλα παραλληλα μια 56Κ)  αλλα δεν εστρωσε.

----------


## UV.

και η τάση του σταθερή;

----------


## JOUN

Τι εννοεις; Εχει 386V σου ειπα..

----------


## UV.

> Τι εννοεις; Εχει 386V σου ειπα..


βρε Γιώργο είναι σταθερή; ή ανεβοκατεβαίνει όπως οι άλλες;

----------


## JOUN

Δεν καταλαβα τι εννουσες,σταθερη ειναι..

----------


## UV.

ελπίζω να μετράς με το σωστό GND!
στην δίοδο DM805 μετράς σταθερή τάση; προσοχή εδώ θέλει το HOT GND η μέτρηση!

----------


## JOUN

> ελπίζω να μετράς με το σωστό GND!


Ε ενταξει δεν ειμαι τοσο ασχετος..Παραλληλα στον πυκνωτη μετραω.

----------


## UV.

βρήκες την DM805; είναι σταθερή αυτή που μετράς; δεν απάντησες!
επίσεις στο δευτερεύον στον CM856 (13V_0.3A) πόσο μετράς;

----------


## JOUN

Ψαχνω την DM805..Bρισκω μονο DP805

----------


## UV.

άκυρο μη την ψάχνεις δεν έχει σημασία

----------


## UV.

ναι όπου DM είναι DP κλπ

----------


## JOUN

Oχιι.Bρηκα με το σχεδιο που εβαλες,την DM805  η οποια μοιαζει με SMD τρανζιστορ..Τελικα εννοεις αυτην η την DP805 που ειναι μια μεγαλη επανω σε ψυκτρα;

----------


## UV.

νομίζω ότι είναι δύσκολο να γίνει κάτι με τον τρόπο αυτόν που προσπαθούμε τώρα (πες μου σου είπα μισές απαντήσεις κλπ)
Αυτό που χρειάζεσαι είναι *έτοιμες απαντήσεις* για το συγκεκριμένο τροφοδοτικό ή έστω παραπλήσιο!

----------


## JOUN

Πιστευω οτι εχεις δικιο..Απλως πες μου αν ρωτουσες για την μεγαλη διοδο επανω στην ψυκτρα η οποια βλεπω οτι εχει 0.6V..

----------


## UV.

> εννοεις αυτην η την DP805 που ειναι μια μεγαλη επανω σε ψυκτρα;


όχι την SMD αλλά μην την ψάχνεις

----------


## JOUN

Την βρηκα δες φωτο

----------


## UV.

την DP853 στα 13V ρώτησα τι έχεις

----------


## JOUN

To σχεδιο δεν εχει DP853 εισαι σιγουρος;Εχει ομως DM853 στα 13 μισο να μετρησω..

----------


## UV.

στο σχέδιο πες μου ποιά είναι!

----------


## JOUN

> To σχεδιο δεν εχει DP853 εισαι σιγουρος;Εχει ομως DM853 στα 13 μισο να μετρησω..


Μισο λεπτο..

Οτι να'ναι εχει ,απο 1.5 πηγε σιγα-σιγα μεχρι 10 και μετα επεσε αποτομα παλι στα 1.5

----------


## UV.

> ...........


έχεις δίκιο
στο #40 είναι με λάθος διατύπωση από εμένα!

----------


## UV.

είπαμε DP στην πλακέτα σου DM στο σχέδιο

----------


## JOUN

Οτι να'ναι εχει ,απο 1.5 πηγε σιγα-σιγα μεχρι 10 και μετα επεσε αποτομα παλι στα 1.5

Κατι αναλογο κανει και η ταση των 24..Νομιζω ψαχνουμε σε λαθος μερος,ειναι κατι πριν απο αυτα..Ισως στο πρωτευων.

----------


## UV.

άρα ψάχνουμε αν έχεις σταθερή τροφοδοσία στο πρωτεύον
έχει σταθερή στην DB803; με HOT GND στην σελίδα 1

----------


## JOUN

Και στα 12 ξεκιναει απο 2.2 παει σιγα σιγα μεχρι 12 και μολις τα πιασει πεφτει αποτομα στα 2 παλι..
Μισο λεπτο να κοιταξω την DB803 που ειπες..

----------


## JOUN

Στα ακρα της εχει 11.68 σταθερα

----------


## UV.

άρα δεν έχει θέμα το πρωτεύον
μπροστά το οπτοκάπλερ έχει και εκεί μεταβαλόμενη τάση; πινς 3 & 4 του 803

----------


## UV.

δεν βάζεις το οπτοκάπλερ του 802 στην θέση του 803 μήπως είναι προβληματικό;

----------


## UV.

στην κάθοδο του 431 τα 3,7 δεν είναι σταθερά; αν και νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να είναι 3,7 (θεωριτικά)

----------


## JOUN

Bραχος ειναι..  3.761

----------


## UV.

ωραία απάντησε και στις άλλες ερωτήσεις

----------


## JOUN

Να αλλαξω το οπτοκαπλερ που ειπες;Αν και δεν μου εχει τυχει ακομη προβληματικο..

Στα 3,4 το PC803 εχει 0.453 σταθερα..

Tα QM801 και QM802 γιατι να ζεματανε;

----------


## UV.

είσαι σίγουρος;
γιατί στην κάθοδο του οπτοκάπλερ λες ότι έχεις σταθερά ~3,7V στην άνοδο του μεταβαλόμενες τάσεις και στην έξοδο το φωτοτρανζίστορ του οπτο σταθερή; δεν γίνεται!

----------


## JOUN

Δεν θυμαμαι να μετρησα στην ανοδο του οπτο.Τωρα που μετραω εχω 4.81 σταθερα..

----------


## UV.

αν και η τάση στο φωτοτρανζίστορ μου φαίνεται μικρή 
δείχνει ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στο ολοκληρωμένο ICM801

----------


## UV.

έχεις τέτοιο;  :hahahha: 
και τώρα θυμήθηκα ότι μου έχει τύχει τέτοια περίπτωση

----------


## UV.

έχει στο ebay με 4€

----------


## UV.

έχεις σταθερά γιατί το LED του είναι στον κόρο με 1,1V 
πιο πριν έχει μια αντίσταση και μετά τα μεταβαλώμενα +13V

----------


## JOUN

Kαι το ειχα προσεξει προηγουμενως οτι ηταν αρκετα ζεστο..Λες οτι εχει προβλημα,ετσι;
Οπως και να'χει σε κουρασα αρκετα φιλε Νικο..
Πρεπει να το αφησω τωρα(περιμενει και η γυναικα καταλαβαινεις)
Θα το παραγγειλω και θα δουμε οταν ερθει..

Ευχαριστω και παλι.

----------


## JOUN

Mαλλον θα παρω αυτα http://www.ebay.com/itm/5PCS-MC33067...item58b0fcd29e να εχω περισευμα.

----------


## UV.

δηλαδή το ολοκληρωμένο παίζει χωρίς ανατροφοδότηση από την έξοδο και πάει το duty cycle ανεξέλεγκτα 0-100%

----------


## UV.

νομίζω καταλήξαμε κάπου
καλό βράδυ

----------


## JOUN

Γιαυτο και ζεματανε τα QM801 και QM802;

----------


## JOUN

> νομίζω καταλήξαμε κάπου
> καλό βράδυ


Καλο βραδυ.

----------


## UV.

αν και είναι υποκειμενικό ...*όλα συνδέονται!*

----------


## JOUN

Καλημερα.
Χθες λιγο η κουραση, λιγο που μπερδεψα τους κωδικους,εκανε και το τροφοδοτικο τα δικα του, δεν εβγαινε ακρη..
Τελικα το σχεδιο ειναι 100% σωστο και βαζω τις μετρησεις που πηρα σημερα. Οι τασεις ειναι σταθερες ενω χθες ηταν μεταβαλλομενες.(Δεν εχω αλλαξει τιποτα)

PC803 στα 3-4 πιν     5V

H ταση στην DM853 ειναι 10V αντι για 13

DB 803   17V

Kαθοδος στο ZDTM851(KIA431)   9.56V

Στον κονεκτορα με τις τασεις η ταση των 12 δινει 10 , η ταση των 13 δινει 10 αλλα η ταση των +5.3 ειναι εντελως σωστη οπως και η 5.2Vstb.
Aφου ειναι σωστη η 5.3 ειναι ενταξει το πρωτευων ετσι δεν ειναι;

Με ειχες ρωτησει 10 φορες τι γινεται με την ταση των 5.2 αλλα χθες που εκανε τα δικα του το τροφοδοτικο νομιζω ηταν 0

Α! Επισης σημερα δεν καιει η ψυκτρα ουτε το ολοκληρωμενο..

----------


## UV.

> Οι τασεις ειναι σταθερες ενω χθες ηταν μεταβαλλομενες.(Δεν εχω αλλαξει τιποτα)


Πες μου Γιώργο πως γίνεται να βγάλουμε κάποια άκρη και να φτιαχτεί όταν την μία μέρα ισχύουν άλλα και τηνάλλη άλλα;!




> η ταση των +5.3 ειναι εντελως σωστη οπως και η 5.2Vstb.
> Aφου ειναι σωστη η 5.3 ειναι ενταξει το πρωτευων ετσι δεν ειναι;


η τάση των +5.3 παράγεται με το ICM852 MC33167 και είναι step down converter και μπορεί να βγάζει σταθερή την τάση αυτή από τα 5,5 ή 6V στην είσοδό του
λεπτομέριες στο pdf του αλλά δεν μας ενδιαφέρει
η δε 5,2VSTB είναι ανεξάρτητο τροφοδοτικό με δικό του 431 και το δικό του οπτοκάπλερ
τώρα τι άλλο να σου πω να το πάμε απ' την αρχή;

----------


## JOUN

Mαλλον καποια ακρη βγηκε:Εβγαλα την παλια κολληση απο το ICM801 και εβαλα καινουρια.Για να γινει αυτο φυσικα το ολοκληρωμενο ζεσταθηκε..
Οταν ξαναεδωσα ταση ειδα οτι εκανε οτι και χθες:Τασεις που ανεβοκατεβαινουν στα 12 και στα 13 και η ψυκτρα στα QM801 και QM802 ζεματουσε!Οπως και το ICM801 ηταν πολυ ζεστο.
Θα το αφησω να κρυωσει και θα το ξαναζεστανω να δω τι κανει.

----------


## JOUN

> η τάση των +5.3 παράγεται με το ICM852 MC33167 και είναι step down converter και μπορεί να βγάζει σταθερή την τάση αυτή από τα 5,5 ή 6V στην είσοδό του
> λεπτομέριες στο pdf του αλλά δεν μας ενδιαφέρει


Nαι τωρα το καταλαβα..Παιρνει εισοδο απο τα +24.Τωρα αν αυτα ειναι 20 δεν το επηρεαζει γιατι ειναι dc dc converter και δεν εχει προβλημα μ'αυτη την μικρη διαφορα.

----------


## UV.

τα οπτοκάπλερ δεν χαλάνε και οι πυκνωτές φαίνονται καλοί ...άρα ολοκληρωμένο
τελευταίο το ολοκληρωμένο βγάζει στο ποδαράκι 5 +5V;

----------


## UV.

κάτι σημαντικό που δεν είπαμε στο πιν 15 είναι η VCC και έχει min 15V με κανονική τα 16V
όταν κάνει τα παλαβά αυτή είναι σταθερή και πόση;

----------


## JOUN

> τελευταίο το ολοκληρωμένο βγάζει στο ποδαράκι 5 +5V;


To ICM852 λες σωστα;Μετρησα μονο την εξοδο του στο πιν 1 οτι εχει 5.Ξαφνικα μου ηρθε η μυρωδια απο υπερθερμασμενο εξαρτημα(καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω,ειχε ζεματισει η ψυκτρα στο πρωτευων ) και ειδα την ταση να πεφτει γρηγορα..
Αρα δεν μπορω να μετρησω τωρα, θα το αφησω να κρυωσει και μετα.Μπορει να το βαλω στο ψυγειο..
Μαλλον πρεπει να παρω ενα ψυκτικο σπρει..

----------


## JOUN

> κάτι σημαντικό που δεν είπαμε στο πιν 15 είναι η VCC και έχει min 15V με κανονική τα 16V
> όταν κάνει τα παλαβά αυτή είναι σταθερή και πόση;


Ναι.Σε κατασταση σφαλματος ειναι σταθερη στα 15.5.Στα καλα του δεν ξερω ποσο εινα,θα την μετρησω οταν κρυωσει.
Το βρηκαμε λες οτι ειναι το ICM801 προβληματικο ετσι;

----------


## UV.

> To ICM852 λες σωστα;


βρε Γιώργο δεν με παρακολουθείς!
έχει το ICM852 *πιν 15;* 
είπαμε με αυτό δεν ασχολούμαστε!

----------


## JOUN

Το ξερω αλλα τζαμπα με εκραξες..Ειπες ποδαρακι 5 οχι 15..
Ναι βγαζει αλλα εκανε μερικα πανω κατω και τωρα εχει 5 V

----------


## UV.

στο #83 έχω πει πιν 15
πόσο μετράς ομικά στα πινς 7 και 8 με το HOT GND;

----------


## UV.

OK στο #82 που έγινε η παρανόηση είναι για το ICM801

----------


## JOUN

Επειδη γραφουμε ταυτοχρονα και μπερδευομαστε να τα γραψω τωρα:
Το ICM801 εχει Vcc 15.5 και Vref 5V.



> πόσο μετράς ομικά στα πινς 7 και 8 με το HOT GND;


Στο πιν 7  εχει 11.2ΚΩ και στο 8 εχει 5.46ΚΩ.

----------


## UV.

μένει να κοιτάξεις όταν κάνει τα παλαβά τι γίνεται στο πιν 8 του ICM801
αν έχει σταθερή όποια τάση τότε φταίει το ολοκληρωμένο

----------


## JOUN

Εκανε μερικες βολτες ως εξης:Στην αρχη εχει 4.8 για 7-8sec μετα επεσε στα 0.3 για 5 sec και τελικα σταθεροποιειται στα 5V.Mε 5V σταθερα οι τασεις των +5V ,12V και 13v ειναι οτι'ναναι.

----------


## UV.

δες τι είχες απαντήσει γι αυτό στο #64 τώρα είναι 5V; η μέτρηση είναι η ίδια
και με τα νέα δεδομένα φταίει το οπτοκάπλερ!

----------


## JOUN

Βαση του #25 ειχα μπερδευτει και αντι να σου πω τασεις του PC803 σου ελεγα τασεις απο το PC804 νομιζοντας οτι το σχεδιο ειναι ελαφρως διαφορετικο.
Τελικα τα ξεκαθαρισα ειδα οτι το σχεδιο ειναι ακριβως ιδιο με την πλακετα μου και αυτα που σου λεω σημερα ισχυουν..

Χθες δεν ειχα δει καν το PC803 ειναι σε αλλο σημειο της πλακετας απο τα αλλα τρια..

----------


## UV.

θα φας ξύλο!
λοιπόν αν στο οπτο έχεις στα άκρα του LED 1,1V και στα άκρα του φωτοτρανζίστορ 5V τώτε φταίει το οτπτοκάπλερ
πες τι μετράς (ασχολούμαστε μόνο με το PC803)

----------


## JOUN

Στα ακρα του led 0 στα ακρα του φωτοτρανσιστορ 5.
Καλο ειναι το οπτοκαπλερ, ετσι;

----------


## UV.

δεν γίνεται 0V στο LED

----------


## JOUN

Εννοω μετρωντας στα πιν 1-2 εχω 0.Μεταξυ γειωσης και 1 εχω 0.6 και πεφτει..

Νικο εχω παραγγειλει ηδη το MC33067 που φαινεται οτι εχει προβλημα..Οταν  ερθει αν  τελικα δεν φταιει αυτο,θα το ξανακοιταξουμε,ισως και να παρω ολοκληρο το τροφοδοτικο.

----------


## UV.

λέω δεν γίνεται γιατί η συνέχεια του πιν 1 είναι η αντίσταση RM857 750Ω και μετά τα +13V που ανεβοκατεβαίνουν!
στην δε κάθοδο ως προ GND πρέπει να έχεις 2,5V
Δεν θα δεις τι συμβαίνει εδώ;

----------


## JOUN

Nικο το μετρησα τωρα και βλεπω οτι οι μετρησεις στο πιν 1 του οπτο και στα +13V συμβαδιζουν(μειον την ελαχιστη πτωση τασης λογω της RM857.Απλως δεν ειναι σταθερες, ενα λεπτο πριν μετρησα 8V τωρα μετραω 0.8V. Oταν ειναι κρυο εχει στα 13V ΚΑΙ στο 1 του οπτο 10V αλλα οσο ζεσταινεται πεφτει..

----------


## UV.

> εχω παραγγειλει ηδη το MC33067 που φαινεται οτι εχει προβλημα..Οταν  ερθει αν  τελικα δεν φταιει αυτο,θα το ξανακοιταξουμε


με 0V (σβηστό LED) σίγουρα δεν φταίει το ολοκληρωμένο

----------


## UV.

αν στο πιν 2 και GND έχεις +2,5V σταθερή και στο πιν 1 όποια μεταβαλόμενη θα πρέπει αντίστοιχα το φωτοτρανζίστορ μπροστά να μεταβάλει ανάλογα τα +5V!
Γίνονται έτσι;

----------


## JOUN

> αν στο πιν 2 και GND έχεις +2,5V σταθερή


Μα αφου στο 2 ειναι η εξοδος των 13 πως θα εχω σταθερη;Αφου ειπαμε οτι ανεβοκατεβαινει και τελικα μηδενιζεται.
Παντως οσο εχω προλαβει να μετρησω,οποτε αλλαζει η ταση στο led αλλαζει και στο φωτοτρανσιστορ.Δηλαδη ποτε δεν εγινε η ταση του led να ειναι μεταβαλλομενη και του τρανσιστορ σταθερη..

----------


## UV.

Στο 1 είναι η έξοδος των 13 και στο 2 είναι συνδεμένο το 431 γι αυτό πρέπει να έχει σταθερή +2,5

----------


## UV.

δες μήπως έχει πρόβλημα και η αντίσταση RM801 0,22Ω 1W kai o CM808 18nF 630V
και ΟΚ ας περιμένουμε το ολοκληρωμένο

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Γιώργο δεν το παρακολούθησα, αλλά αν δεν έχεις αλλάξει οπτοζεύκτες, κάνε έστω αντιμετάθεση.

----------


## JOUN

Nικο και Αποστολη εκανα αυτα που ειπατε αλλα δεν αλλαξε τιποτα.
Αν τελικα ερθει και το ολοκληρωμενο και φταιει κατι αλλο θα μου μεινει η εμπειρια..

----------


## UV.

> Αν τελικα ερθει και το ολοκληρωμενο και φταιει κατι αλλο θα μου μεινει η εμπειρια..


Γεια σου Γιώργο
σημασία έχει το ταξίδι!  :Smile:

----------


## UV.

Αλήθεια Γιώργο αυτοί που έχουν την ΤιΒι αντέχουν χωρίς τούρκικα και ειδήσεις;
το ολοκληρωμένο θα έρθει σε δύο με τρεις εβδομάδες!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Αν τελικα ερθει και το ολοκληρωμενο και φταιει κατι αλλο θα μου μεινει η εμπειρια..



θα  σου  μείνει  η εμπειρία  σίγουρα το υπογράφω

----------


## UV.

υπουργός είσαι και υπογράφεις;
θα φύγει όμως η ΤιΒι γιατί ο καλός Γιώργος θα την φτιάξει!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> υπουργός είσαι και υπογράφεις;
> θα φύγει όμως η ΤιΒι γιατί ο καλός Γιώργος θα την φτιάξει!



δεν  είμαι  τίποτα απλώς βλέπω  τι  γίνεται  και  λέω  απο  εμπειρία 
μακάρι  να  την  φτιάξει  αλλά  βλέπω  οτι  ψάχνετε  λάθος,  σε  λάθος  σημείο αυτά  τα  τροφοδοτικά  έχουν  μια  αρχή  στην  επισκευή  αν  δεν  έχεις  βασικές  γνώσεις δεν  κάνεις  τίποτα το  κάνεις  αντικατάσταση  και  τελειώνεις  
πάρε  παράδειγμα  πόσες  βλάβες  απο  τέτοια τροφοδοτικά έχουν  επισκευαστεί  απο  μη  τεχνικούς  ένα  δύο  ή  κανένα; εδώ  στο  φόρουμ.
ξοδεύετε χρόνο  και  χρήμα
αλλά  το  καταλαβαίνω είναι  η  χαρά  της  επισκευής  επειδή  ο  χρόνος μου  είναι  περιορισμένος  σε  χαιρετώ  τα  λέμε

----------


## UV.

> βλέπω  οτι  ψάχνετε  λάθος,  σε  λάθος  σημείο


γιατί δεν λες και τα υπόλοιπα ποιό είναι κατά την εμπειρία σου το κατάλληλο σημείο;
σε εμπόδισε κανείς να συμμετέχεις και να πεις την άποψή σου; όχι!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> γιατί δεν λες και τα υπόλοιπα ποιό είναι κατά την εμπειρία σου το κατάλληλο σημείο;
> σε εμπόδισε κανείς να συμμετέχεις και να πεις την άποψή σου; όχι!


ο χρόνος  είναι  χρήμα  φίλε  μου  οταν  βρώ  χρόνο  θα  το  συζητήσουμε  σε  χαιρετώ  τα  λέμε

----------


## JOUN

> θα  σου  μείνει  η εμπειρία  σίγουρα το υπογράφω


Δεν πειραζει.. Καλη καρδια.



> Αλήθεια Γιώργο αυτοί που έχουν την ΤιΒι αντέχουν χωρίς τούρκικα και ειδήσεις;
> το ολοκληρωμένο θα έρθει σε δύο με τρεις εβδομάδες!


Ειναι απο μαγαζι που εχουνε δυο.Σε καποια στιγμη χαλασαν και οι δυο με διαφορα τριων ημερων(Υποθετω την φαγανε απο καμμια υπερταση).
Η μια ειχε βραχυκυκλωμενα μοσφετ στο πρωτευων και την εφτιαξα.Οποτε αφου τωρα βολευονται πιστευω μπορουν να περιμενουν,αν βιαζονται μπορουν να παρουν αλλη.Δεν νομιζω να αξιζει να αλλαχτει δινοντας μονο για το τροφοδοτικο 70 ευρω.
Μετα τι γινεται;Εγω δεν θα παρω τιποτα;Με 250 ευρω πλεον παιρνεις ολοκληρη τηλεοραση και με εγγυηση..

----------


## JOUN

Λοιπον..
Το ολοκληρωμενο εχει αρκετο καιρο που ηρθε, το αλλαξα αλλα δεν ειχε καμμια διαφορα.
Τελικα μπορεσα να βρω το τροφοδοτικο ολοκληρο σε καλη τιμη,το παρηγγειλα και μου ηρθε σημερα.
Το αλλαξα και η τηλεοραση δουλευει μια χαρα..

Ηθικο διδαγμα:Για να μην ζαλιζω αλλη φορα τον φιλο UV και τους υπολοιπους,θα κανω εναν ελεγχο τους ημιαγωγους ισχυος και αν τους βρω ενταξει θα κοιταω για τροφοδοτικο ολοκληρο γιατι οι γνωσεις μου ειναι πολυ λιγες για να το ψαξω παραπερα..

----------


## UV.

Κρίμα!  :Crying:

----------


## JOUN

Τι αλλο να πω,εβαλα αλλο τροφοδοτικο..

----------


## UV.

τίποτα μέχρι να γράψω είχες ήδη απαντήσει

----------


## JOUN

Δεν αξιζει κιολας την ταλαιπωρια Νικο για <40 ευρω που το πηρα ολοκληρο(αν και μεταχειρισμενο)

----------

